# Best legal supps in Australia?



## phaedo (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok here goes. While prohormones may be legal (for the time being) in the US, having read through the lists on the customs website here in Australia, it seems nothing in the pro-hormone family is legally allowed to be imported to Aus. While I have nothing technically against AAS, at present I'm not looking to go down that road. 
Having tried to find info on threads here I have not found anything relating to Australia in particular, other than the reading that customs seems to be quite strict here. As someone who purchases certain counterfeit items on occassion, watches and clothing get through no problems. But if drugs are a different ball game, I would rather not be a target for seizure at any stage. 
Aside from the typical things - tribulus, BCAA's, creatine,that type of things, what is there that is legal in the supplement range here that is even worth trying? Hell, even getting caffeine pills here requires scouring ebay to purchase them, unless you want to buy no-doz at 5 times the price. (and half the dosage).
On a side note, went into 'workout world' last week trying to find out what they have and what might be worth looking at, the guy in there was rather a tool. Basically trying to push me on protein powder (at 3 times the price I get it for online), and going on about how if he forgets to take his protein shake with him to the gym he gets straight back into the car and goes home again without working out because it just isn't worth it - and me trying to avoid staring at the beer gut he has that looks like he is about 6 months pregnant...


----------



## PRIDE. (Jul 1, 2011)

*Synthetek!*



phaedo said:


> Ok here goes. While prohormones may be legal (for the time being) in the US, having read through the lists on the customs website here in Australia, it seems nothing in the pro-hormone family is legally allowed to be imported to Aus. While I have nothing technically against AAS, at present I'm not looking to go down that road.
> Having tried to find info on threads here I have not found anything relating to Australia in particular, other than the reading that customs seems to be quite strict here. As someone who purchases certain counterfeit items on occassion, watches and clothing get through no problems. But if drugs are a different ball game, I would rather not be a target for seizure at any stage.
> Aside from the typical things - tribulus, BCAA's, creatine,that type of things, what is there that is legal in the supplement range here that is even worth trying? Hell, even getting caffeine pills here requires scouring ebay to purchase them, unless you want to buy no-doz at 5 times the price. (and half the dosage).
> On a side note, went into 'workout world' last week trying to find out what they have and what might be worth looking at, the guy in there was rather a tool. Basically trying to push me on protein powder (at 3 times the price I get it for online), and going on about how if he forgets to take his protein shake with him to the gym he gets straight back into the car and goes home again without working out because it just isn't worth it - and me trying to avoid staring at the beer gut he has that looks like he is about 6 months pregnant...



Check out Synthetek.com They are based out of Australia and have the best bodybuilding supplements in the world!


----------



## jimm (Jul 1, 2011)

shrimps on the barby and cold fosters mate! gday!


----------

